# New early bike, need Identity help please!



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 4, 2017)

Looking for any help on the I'd of this bike I picked Saturday in Dallas. Wood rims with flat non rain gutter fenders. Out of my league. Appreciate any help! Thanks


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Rambler (Jun 8, 2017)

Wards Guy, you may want to provide a photo of the crank housing from below where serial number is typically located. That may help with the identification.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you, I will. Get more pictures posted tonight. Appreciate any input


----------



## oddball (Jun 8, 2017)

My guess is early Pope/Westfield, mid to late teens


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 8, 2017)

I totally agree oddball!! Good eye.


----------



## oddball (Jun 8, 2017)

Same drop outs as my 1916


----------



## oddball (Jun 8, 2017)

And mud guards


----------



## oddball (Jun 8, 2017)

Goldenindian and I conur


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 8, 2017)

*

Pope / Westfield.*


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2017)

what oddball said. pre-1919, 20 for sure.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your help!  Are the odds of me ever finding a head badge slim to none? Should I even pursue it?  Or just call it my badgeless Pope!!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 11, 2017)

Here is the serial


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't tell you anything by those serial  #s, maybe someone can, but red paint with gold pins?
As for head badge, don't give up, there is a badge for this bike


----------



## oddball (Jun 11, 2017)

Whats the distance from hole to hole?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I agree with oddball. Find a Westfield brand badge with hole spacing that matches and call it a day. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 14, 2017)

2 5/8" if anyone has anything I'm interested!!


oddball said:


> Whats the distance from hole to hole?


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a part out ladies Columbia on here now.


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 16, 2017)

luckyfind.   Has badge you need on forsale forum. 28" ladies Columbia


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 17, 2017)

My screw holes are 2 5/8" vertical not horizontal.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 18, 2017)

I appreciate everybody's help, and input on my  recent find. Had some 28" Canadian wheels and a rear rack on the wall to help complete. And I just so happens that a western auto badge will do the job until I find one from the Brass Era.  Thanks again Cabers!!!View attachment 483354View attachment 483355 View attachment 483356


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 18, 2017)




----------

